# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  AX15 shift lever in neutral but transmission is in gear.

## BlueberryHill

I posted this over on JF but I thought I'd see if anyone here has answers.

I have a AX15 that has been stored with the shift tower removed, I don't know for how long or how gently it had been handled other than the case doesn't show any signs of getting bounced around. I installed it in my YJ using the shift tower and shift lever that were removed from the transmission that was being replaced. With the shift lever in neutral the transmission is in gear. The lever will move to other gear positions but the transmission will lock because two gear sets are engaged at that point. I guess that 3rd gear is engaged because it seems be able to move when I select 3rd.

Does anyone know how to align/sync the shift rods without pulling the adapter housing off?

The transmission I pulled is also an AX15 that I swapped for the infamous BA10/5 in my '88 a few years ago. It's been working okay, except for the the syncros being shot, until it developed a leak last week (emptied itself on my driveway overnight two days before I planned to go out wheeling). The leak seemed to be coming from right above the transmission mount. I haven't looked too closely to see what's leaking yet. There may have been some hard wheeling involved recently that could have put some unusual force on said transmission mount :)

----------


## mb523

Oh no, sorry to hear about the troubles, Glenn!

Do you by chance have the shift tower original to the transmission? Does it do the same thing?

The shifter assembly has a black plastic cup that snaps onto the ball. Check to see if it is there / worn excessively. This is what transmits all motion from the tower assembly into the shift rails and if there is any slack in there, it may try to shift into the wrong gear. 

This forum thread may also be somewhat useful (and was the source of the above suggestion). It shows the tower, the actuator that sits on the rails, and the rails themselves with the case removed. It seems like a good start: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f12/f...x-15-a-781758/

I'd also be curious to see some photos of the top of the transmission where the tower bolts onto, with the tower off, and of the underside of the shift tower itself. That may help identify something.

----------


## BlueberryHill

> Oh no, sorry to hear about the troubles, Glenn!


Thanks Mitch. I want you to know this isn't the transmission out of the donor, that one is the one I damaged wheeling, I'm guessing it happened at Rausch.




> Do you by chance have the shift tower original to the transmission? Does it do the same thing?


The tower that came with the "new" one is the short version from a Cherokee so I can't use it with the Wrangler shift. I'm using the tower and shift lever from the first AX15.




> The shifter assembly has a black plastic cup that snaps onto the ball. Check to see if it is there / worn excessively. This is what transmits all motion from the tower assembly into the shift rails and if there is any slack in there, it may try to shift into the wrong gear.


Both shifts have a good bushing on the ball, there was very little play in either one.




> This forum thread may also be somewhat useful (and was the source of the above suggestion). It shows the tower, the actuator that sits on the rails, and the rails themselves with the case removed. It seems like a good start: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f12/f...x-15-a-781758/


I'll check that out, thanks!




> I'd also be curious to see some photos of the top of the transmission where the tower bolts onto, with the tower off, and of the underside of the shift tower itself. That may help identify something.


I'll get some pictures tomorrow so you can see it.

Thank you for the help

----------


## BlueberryHill

I believe it's sorted it out, and it's internal. It's going to be pulled out.

----------

